

Six Things To Keep In Mind When Talking To Venture Capitalists - rmah
http://www.sotechiespaces.com/2011/10/901/

======
chriskelley
This is an egregious copy/paste job.

Original article: [http://www.inc.com/articles/2010/09/inside-the-mind-of-a-
ven...](http://www.inc.com/articles/2010/09/inside-the-mind-of-a-venture-
capitalist.html)

